# Survey: Stats, Goals, etc...



## frankm007 (Jan 1, 2001)

*Currently*
Weight:
Height:
Body Fat:

Chest:
Arms (not flexed & flexed):
Forearms:
Calves:
Thigh: 
Waist:

*Goal*
Weight:
Body Fat:

Chest:
Arms (not flexed & flexed):
Forearms:
Calves:
Thigh: 
Waist:

*Misc.*
Total Calories Daily:


enjoy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thanx!


----------



## getin bigger (Jan 1, 2001)

Weight:175-180
Height:5'7
Body Fat:14ish
Chest:43
Arms (flexed):15
Forearms:12
Calves:14.5
Thigh: 23.5
Waist:33
Age: 16
Goal
to be as big as i can with low bodyfat


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2001)

5'7"
184lbs
Arms: 17"
Quads: 26"
Waist: 32"
BF%: not real high, but not sure.

that's about all I know right now!


----------



## Bench_It (Feb 28, 2001)

Weight: 230
Height: 5'8-1/2
Body Fat: ??
Chest: 46-1/2
Neck: 18
Arms (flexed): 17-1/2
Forearms: 14
Calves: 17
Thigh: 24
Waist: 40
Age: 28

Goal
First, 300+ flat bench, 400+ squat
after that...I wanna see my abs.


------------------
Shut Up and LIFT!!


----------



## MightyKing (Feb 28, 2001)

Nice Prince

--------------
Stats are from 12-1-01...I will check my new stats maybe tomorrow and post them also, I just wanted to show you my change and show myself my change, if any, because I had to take a 3 week break due to sickness  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Goals are for summer.


Currently
Weight: 185
Height: 6'
Body Fat:14%
Chest: 40"
Arms (not flexed & flexed): 12.5" & 14"
Forearms: 12"
Calves: 17"
Thigh: 25"
Waist: 32"

Goal
Weight: 200
Body Fat: 10%
Chest: 44"
Arms (not flexed & flexed): 14.5" & 16"
Forearms: 14"
Calves: 18"
Thigh: 26"
Waist: 34"

Misc.
Total Calories Daily: ~2000


------------------
_"The Greatest Mistake You Can Ever Make Is Continually Fearing That You Will Make One"
-Elbert Hubbard_


----------



## Nitewolf (Feb 28, 2001)

Currently
Weight: 201 (I know I know)
Height: 5'6
Body Fat: Hmmm if I got it right. 22% (am a fat bastart working towards a slim bastard)

Goal
Weight: 170 or 160 
Height: 6'1? damn. you can't get taller?
Body Fat: 10% - 12%

I of course used to be 235 pounds. was a large guy around the waist. I am now eating healty, am using protein shakes and am working out. (not as much as I would love to) but all things take time, as my signature says. 


------------------
Slow to start, slow to finish. Body work is the same way. Never take it fast

djl_ottawa@hotmail.com


----------



## mac sloan (Feb 28, 2001)

Weight:?
Last I checked it was 171 that was 4 weeks ago.
BF:8% 

Goal Bulking up again,
Want to be 180 by May at 10% BF

Height 5'9

------------------
train smart not hard


----------



## Arnold (Feb 28, 2001)

> Originally posted by Prince:
> *5'7"
> 184lbs
> Arms: 17"
> ...



** weight is 190lbs now
** arms are 17 1/2" now



------------------
train hard!


----------



## steve2 (Mar 1, 2001)

CURRENTLY:
AGE: 46 OR OLD AS DIRT ITSELF
WEIGHT: 205
HEIGHT: 5'8 OR 5'9?
BODY FAT: ?
CHEST: 48
ARMS: 17
FOREARMS: 12
THIGHS: 25
CALVES: 16
WAIST: 38
NECK: 16 1/2


GOALS:
WORKOUT IN A WHEELCHAIR PART OF THE TIME AND 
WOULD LIKE TO KICK THE HABIT. AS FOR THE REST, WHAT EVER WILL BE WILL BE. ABOUT 2500 CALORIES; LOTS OF PROTEIN DRUG FREE ACCEPT FOR WHAT MEDS I TAKE FOR MS. ALL THE BEST TO ALL OF YOU.


----------



## Mule (Mar 1, 2001)

Arms = 17
forearms = 13 1/2
chest= 48
quads= 25 1/2
body fat= not quite sure maybe 14 or 15 %
(not to sure on the measurements the tape I used might be a little stretched out my kid uses it to tie things up. so things could be slightly big (that's a good thing))

Goals
to get as big as genetically possible and to get down to 8 to 10 percent body fat. I need some desperate help in that area.

What is good that the way my books look I have grown a 1/4 inch every month and a half or two. (slow but very satisfying)

somw shoulder problems are making it a struggle though


----------



## RippedUp (Mar 6, 2001)

Weight: 144
Height: 5'10
Body Fat: 6%
Age: 20
Goal
Weight: 170
Body Fat: 6-8%

Cals: 3000


----------



## ZONE (Mar 9, 2001)

CURRENTLY:
AGE: 35
WEIGHT: 190lbs
HEIGHT: 5'9.5"
BODY FAT: ? 
CHEST: 43
ARMS: 15.5
FOREARMS: 13.5
THIGHS: 23.5
CALVES: 15.5
WAIST: 34

GOALS: By Memorial Day 05-28-2001 
AGE: 35
WEIGHT: 190lbs
HEIGHT: 5'9.5"
BODY FAT: 6-7%
CHEST: 44
ARMS: 16
FOREARMS: 14
THIGHS: 24
CALVES: 16
WAIST: 32

Also to be 10% stronger in all lifts. 


------------------
Thoughts are more powerful then Matter


----------



## mistaben (Mar 9, 2001)

CURRENTLY

Weight: 167-172 ??? (Dif. scale, dif. wght.)
hgt: 5' 7.5"
age: 15 7m 
bf:  16-18% (dont know)

Chest: 42
Arms: 12unflexed 13.5flexed (FINALLY!! YEH!!)
Forearms: 11
Calves: 15 
Thigh: 23 (at the biggest part)
Waist: 35 (at the abdomen unflexed or sucked)

Bench: 205
Incline: 185
Squat: 245 maybe 265
Powerclean: 175

ULTIMATE GOAL:

Weight: 225
hgt: 6'
Age: ASAP!!!
bf: 6%
And REALLY good at martial arts. that is what i wanna make. not to big. but big enough to have some force and big enough to be able to see that i work out. maybe 200 is a good weight for my goal then??
What do you guys think? I could be doing a lot better but i do to much tae-kwon-do for maximum gains. Infact I overtrained my whole upper body for at least the last 6 months. I knew I was doing it while I did it too; but working the arts is the shit     
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Anyways, tell me what ya think? I can take your constructive chriticism.

Thanx.

------------------
YOU DONT F***ING QUIT, YOU NEVER F***IG QUIT!

[This message has been edited by mistaben (edited 03-09-2001).]


----------



## EarWax (Mar 10, 2001)

I just got my measuring tape today so I thought I would post.  If something sounds wrong, it's probably because I measured the wrong area.
If I measured right (without flexing):

Weight: 183 (trying to get to 170)
Height: 5'6"
Biceps: 14.5"
Thigh: 22.5"
Waist: 35"
Hip: 36"
Chest: 42.5"
Calf: 17"
Neck: 16"
I'll get my body fat % later when I head on over to the health center.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## Charger (Mar 10, 2001)

Currently
Height 5'11"
Weight 197
Body Fat I'm guessing 14%
Chest 46"
Arms 17"
Forearms 15"
Thigh 22.5
Waist 33"

Goals  My old goal that I wanted for June of this year WAS to bench 300.  I am at 275 but have changed my goal.
New goal 12% body fat and keep present body mass.  I am switching from a strength training routine to bodybuilding.  I want to be ripped for the summer, the h@#$ with 300!


----------



## karategirl (Mar 12, 2001)

Thought I'd add my stats to the list. NO MAKING FUN! Maybe it will keep my focused as I prepare for my August show if I've got to show others.

height 5'4"
weight 123
bodyfat% 14

Chest flat(LOL) 35"
waist 26"
hip 34"
bicep 11.5"
forearm 9.75"
leg 20.25"
calf 13.25"

not sure what my measurement  and weight goals are per say. I would like to be somewhere between 7-10% bf by August.


----------



## Bench_It (Mar 12, 2001)

You teach Kickboxing and you think we're gonna make fun of you?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 You must be kidding. Most of us are smarter than that...(course there are exceptions...Earwax, Scotty, etc...).

------------------
Shut Up and LIFT!!

[This message has been edited by Bench_It (edited 03-12-2001).]

[This message has been edited by Bench_It (edited 03-12-2001).]


----------



## Ginni (Mar 12, 2001)

Well I wasn't going to reply to this until later, but since U braved the challenge karategirl here are my stats.. 

Currently
Weight: 146
Height:  5'7"
Body Fat: 20%

Chest:  36
Bi's:  11.5"
Forearms: 9.5"
Calves:  13"
Thigh:  19.5"
Waist: 28"

I have reached one set of goals and these are my new set and hopefully my last when it comes to these two... 

Goals
Weight:  135
Body Fat:  16%

These were way out of wack a year and a half ago..  

Weight: 185
Body fat: 29%

Just thought I would add in the little extra info...


----------



## I Are Baboon (Mar 12, 2001)

Weight: 184
Height: 5'11"
Body Fat:  14% (estimate)

I'm not sure what my actual measurements are as far as chest, arms, etc.  I just look in the mirror.  If I don't like what I see, I'll target that muscle group.  I want to get a bit leaner.  I'm hoping to trim down to 175 lbs and 10% body fat by June.  I'm 28 years old.


----------



## ZONE (Mar 12, 2001)

I Are Baboon

I am Weasel 

WOW I watch way to many Cartoons

------------------
Thoughts are more powerful then Matter


----------



## EarWax (Mar 19, 2001)

My new stats (after remeasuring):

Weight: 178 (trying to get to 155)
Height: 5'6"
Body Fat: 18%
Biceps: 15.5"
Thigh: 20"
Waist: 36"
Hip: 36"
Chest: 42.5"
Calf: 17"
Neck: 17"
Forearm: 11"

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## MightyKing (Mar 19, 2001)

Earwax, you lost some inches on your thigh? How so? heh...

------------------
_"The Greatest Mistake You Can Ever Make Is Continually Fearing That You Will Make One"
-Elbert Hubbard_


----------



## EarWax (Mar 19, 2001)

I think it went to my bicep...

Actually, probably cause I measured it wrong.  I measured more to the middle this time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.


----------



## frankm007 (Mar 19, 2001)

where exactly do u measure the thigh anyway? thanx for all ur posts btw  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




im setting an only journal right now too, with my diet, routines, measurements, tips...etc...  =)


----------



## MightyKing (Mar 19, 2001)

Online Journals...I do mine at www.wannabebig.com





 I love it. HULK, yo 'da man! I measure the thigh at the biggest part...in the middle.

------------------
_"The Greatest Mistake You Can Ever Make Is Continually Fearing That You Will Make One"
-Elbert Hubbard_


----------



## me (Apr 3, 2001)

Well, since karategirl and Ginni posted I guess I can too.....!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




height: 5'7"
weight: 140...UGH !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bodyfat: 16.3%

shoulders: 41.15
chest: 32.25............NO LAUGHING !!
waist: 27.50
hips: 31.00
thigh: 23.75
calf: 14.75
bicep: 12.25

GOALS:
get bodyfat down to 'bout 13% 


me


----------



## karategirl (Apr 18, 2001)

I thought that I would update my survey, stats and goals;
Height 5'4"
Weight 117lbs.
body fat 12%

chest 32.5
waist 25.25
hip 32.75
bicep 11.25
forearm 9.75
leg 20
calf 13
I'm confident I can hit my goal of 7-10 % body fat for August with out losing too much lean mass. 

------------------
KICK BUTT! TAKE NAMES!


----------



## OMNIFEX (Apr 18, 2001)

From What Little I Know

Age: 25
Height: 5.7"
Weight: 135 (Fluxuates between 128 - 135)
Waist: 26"
Arms: 16.5 (Flexed)
Back: Shoulder to Shoulder 20"

Thats All I know For Know.

I'll update from time to time


------------------
*OMNIFEX*
The More Definition The Better!


----------



## OMNIFEX (Apr 18, 2001)

From what little I know;

Age: 25
Weight 135 (Fluxuates 128 - 135)
Waist: 26"  (No, I'm not a Girl)
Height: 5.7"
Body Fat: ?????
Arms: 16.5"
Back: Shoulder to Shoulder 21"

Thats all I know for now!

I'll update once I learn more.

------------------
*OMNIFEX*
The More Definition The Better!


----------



## FAngel (Apr 19, 2001)

Male
5"3
Body fat: 13.5%
Weight: 161lbs
Thigh:23.5"
Arms: 14.5"

I have a fairly decent 4-pack and suprisingly have excellent intercostals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[This message has been edited by FAngel (edited 04-19-2001).]


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 20, 2001)

Well, since there were other brave girls posting, I'll jump in (yes I hate going first)!
Height: 5'5"
Weight: 122
BF:11%
Chest:37
Bi's:11.5 flexed
Waist:24
Hips:34
thigh:20
Calf:13

Goals: competing on July7, must get under 115 lbs for my weight class, would like to be 6%...would like to win


----------



## Scotty the Body (Apr 21, 2001)

> Originally posted by roadrunner:
> *
> Height: 5'5"
> Weight: 122
> ...



WOW roadrunner, Your a Babe!!! 
Good luck in the comp, you'll do great

------------------
Just another day in the gutter


----------



## roadrunner (Apr 21, 2001)

Why thank-you!! I'm 11 week out as of today, and I can feel the anticipation kicking in.


----------



## SKINSFAN (Apr 21, 2001)

38
170
5'9"
18% bf
42 chest
15" biceps
23" thighs
34" waist
Goal is to get waist down to 32" and body fat down to 13% without compromising size.


----------



## FAngel (Apr 21, 2001)

> Originally posted by FAngel:
> *Male
> 5"3 (damn these infernal genetics)
> Body fat: 13.5%
> ...



My goal is to compete at a lean 180lbs+


----------



## Large And In Charge (Apr 23, 2001)

OK here goes:

Height: 5'10
Weight: 205lbs.
Chest: 48 inches
waiste: 34 inches
Thighs: 26 inches
Arms: A little over 18 inches


------------------
If you build it they will come

[This message has been edited by Large And In Charge (edited 04-25-2001).]


----------



## helga (Apr 24, 2001)

Age: 39
Height: 5'02"
Weight: 106lbs
Chest: 34.75
Waist: 23.50
Hips: 33
Bicep: 10.50
Forearm: 9.25
Thigh: 18.75
calf: 13.50
Body Fat: 9%
I want to try and compete this September. I am still too petite. I need to get some more size to my arms and width to my back, to say the least..... it is going to be a short summer and I have alot of work to do!!!


----------



## crankytexan (Apr 25, 2001)

Height: 6' 2"
Weight: 192lbs.
Chest: 45 inches
waist: 34 inches
Thighs: 23 inches
Arms: 17 inches
Body Fat: about 8%
Calfs: 18 inches
Forearms: 14 inches



------------------
Everyday is a good day, when you are not six feet under.


----------



## BroadStreet (Apr 25, 2001)

Age: 40
Height: 5'10 1/2
Weight: 170
Chest: 44"
Waist: 31"
Bicep: 15"
Thigh: 23"
Calves: 15"
Body Fat: ? I'd guess around 12-14%

Goals.....Personal best on bench during this split and then go to work on the legs.


----------



## BIG DONNIE BRASCO (Apr 25, 2001)

> Originally posted by OMNIFEX:
> *From What Little I Know
> 
> Age: 25
> ...



Please don't take offense to this but.....dude, you have 16.5 inch arms, and you only weigh 135 with a 26" waist!?!?  
I don't s'pose you have a pict do you?!
When I'm 5'10" 205 I have 17.5" arms and my waist is 33-34 inches with 11% fat!
Like I said...I am NOT calling you a liar bro....I guess I'm just jealous, I always wanted a tiny waist and big guns!

BDB



------------------
.....It's the size of the fight in the dog!!!


----------



## OMNIFEX (May 1, 2001)

Originally posted by BIG DONNIE BRASCO:

Please don't take offense to this but.....dude, you have 16.5 inch arms, and you only weigh 135 with a 26" waist!?!?  
I don't s'pose you have a pict do you?!
When I'm 5'10" 205 I have 17.5" arms and my waist is 33-34 inches with 11% fat!
Like I said...I am NOT calling you a liar bro....I guess I'm just jealous, I always wanted a tiny waist and big guns!

BDB

Hey, No Offense Taken  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I do A LOT of pullups in which helped broaden
my shoulders, and develop my arms. As for my waist, I believe it runs in the Family. *Trust Me* a 26 inch wast for a guy is not the best thing in the world. I MUST wear suspenders with my suits, and, find a 28 inch belt to were with my jeans. 

As soon as I get my hands on a Scanner or Digital Camera, I'll post some Pics.

Best Regards,



------------------
*OMNIFEX*
The More Definition The Better!


----------



## EarWax (May 1, 2001)

Here are my measurements as of today:
(all unflexed)

Weight: 174
Height: 5'6"
Forearms: 12"
Biceps: 15.5"
Waist: 34"
Calf: 17"
Thigh: 21" (mid section)
Neck: 16.5"
Skull: 23" (Interesting -- my headband is larger than my thigh)
Thumb: 2.5"
Wrist: 7"
Ankle: 9"
Big Toe: 3.5"
Chest: 42"

I'm guessing I'm losing body fat and gaining muscle.

------------------
Lift well! But don't forget to put it down afterwards.

[This message has been edited by EarWax (edited 05-01-2001).]


----------



## ballast (May 1, 2001)

Age:27
Height:5'11"
Weight:186 ibs
BF%:12%
Chest:42"
Waist:32"
Thighs:24"
Goals:
1)Dips BW+100x5(Currently-BW+90x3)
2)Wide-Grip Chins BW+75x5(Currently-BW+45x4)
3)Front Squats 315x1(Currently-245x1)
4)Overhead Squats 185x3(Currently-135x3)
5)Back Squats 365x3(Currently-315x1)

"I want to look good naked!"
-Kevin Spacey(American Beauty)

------------------
matt toupalik


----------



## OneKikAssWoman (May 4, 2001)

Well, I'm 5'6, I'm up to 155lbs now, where as a few mnoths ago I was at 150lbs....bf18%....I was benching 150lbs for the longest time and finally upped that to 155lbs...a good day I got 160lbs, but, only for 4....it's funny how ya can lift one weight for 10 reps, but, 10lbs more and ya can only do 4, struggling.....I can squat 220lbs....not much more then a few months ago...it's much harder to gain now then it was a year ago....I'm sure AS would change that, but, I doubt I will ever go that route....


----------



## FAngel (May 4, 2001)

> Originally posted by FAngel:
> *Male
> 5"3
> Body fat: 13.5%
> ...



Weight is now at 165lbs


----------



## Mace (May 4, 2001)

Currently-

Weight:                     174#
Height:                     5'7"
Body Fat:                   19%
Chest:                      42"
Arms (not flexed & flexed): 13 1/4" , 14 1/2"
Forearms:                   11"
Calves:                     15"
Thigh:                      24"
Waist:                      34"
NECK:                       16 1/2"

Goal

Weight:                     210#
Body Fat:                   12-14%
Chest:                      46"
Arms (not flexed & flexed): 17-18" / 19-20"
Forearms:                   13"
Calves:                     16-17"
Thigh:                      27-28"
Waist:                      33"
NECK:                       17-18"

Misc.

Protein per day:  150g+ Work Day / 70g+ Rest
Carbs per day:    250g+ Work Day / 120g+ Rest

GOAL: To wear skimpy undies with a little number onstage.  

------------------
Never get pulled over with a baggie of whey protein on the passenger seat...


----------

